# User Support > Forum Software Support >  Display picture from profile on post

## Tracey

I have added a picture to my profile, but when I post to the forum, the picture doesn't display on the post.  What have I done wrong?

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Your profile picture shows when someone goes to your profile. I see yours. The image that shows up on a posted message is your Avatar. To edit that go to settings at the top of this page and then look for Edit Avatar on the list on your left.

----------


## Tracey

Got it, Thanks

----------

